# Attempt #3



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

So as many of you know, I've been trying to get a cockatiel. I fell in love with one but, unfortunately, she passed away before I could take her home. I went to visit a second bird, but the lady lied about the bird available and I left there very frustrated. Well tonight I went to visit another lady and her tiel.

She was a sweet little lady with quite a few birds including a very sweet 3 month old cockatiel. The tiel was shy and unsure of it's footing but not afraid of people. And OH SO PRETTY!

So..... I can now officially say....

I'M A TIEL OWNER!!!!!! (lol only a tad bit happy)
And of course I have pictures (only 2, didn't want to stress him/her out)

Name: .... no clue yet
DOH: Oct. 20, 2007
Sex:... again no clue


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!!  I'm so happy you found a tiel baby.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats I knew you would find the right one for you  and a beautiful one at that


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

beautiful bird, when it goes through its 1st molt if the pearls disapear you'll know you have a male


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! I'm very happy you found your baby!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

That tiel is quite pretty!
Congrats on being a new tiel owner!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a beautiful baby you found


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!! *
such a beautiful tiel.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wow she/he is gorgious


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow... what a beauty! 
congrats! i bet you are pleased!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

S/he is *beautiful!* I am so glad you found a baby tiel!


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I most definitely am happy. Tons of questions now but I'm going to put them in a new post.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Ask as many questions as you like, you are sure to find the right answer here!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful pearl! So happy you finally found your perfect baby. It's impossible to tell the sex of pearls until the first moult as atvchick95 said. Or you could just dna sex like I did (I was too impatient )


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

lol Rosie. For now I'm just content to sit and wait. The two of us are still getting used to each other. I can't wait to watch him/her come out of his/her shell. Still not sure what I want to name the baby. Wazo doesn't seem to fit and I don't want to call her Luna if she turns out to be a he. Might just be Baby for the time being.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What a beautiful baby!! It will be such a pity to lose those colours with a moult.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!

She looks like my little Pucca


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Pucca that is a great name! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks. She squeaks to me when I sing her name to her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Kai said:


> Might just be Baby for the time being.


BABY is a GREAT name! hehe  I called mine Baby because I wasn't sure what to name her and before I knew it she was answering to it so it all worked out and the name stuck!


----------

